# New grips for my CZ .45



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

I have similar pair on my CZ SP01. I like the feel and the looks of them. before and after


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Name?


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

only available for CZ's that I know of.

http://shop.cz-usa.com/ProductDetail/45244_Czusa-97-Grips-Burst-Tanblack


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

boatnut said:


> only available for CZ's that I know of.
> 
> http://shop.cz-usa.com/ProductDetail/45244_Czusa-97-Grips-Burst-Tanblack


I was hoping for glocks or heckler and Koch


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

Tom, try googling "sunburst grips Glock"


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

boatnut said:


> Tom, try googling "sunburst grips Glock"


Thank you!!


----------

